# Anybody know what she is?



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Scooped it out of a mixed African tank. I'm sure it's a female because my male Hap. immediately began strutting his stuff!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

_Otopharynx lithobates_. Don't be so sure about it being a female, your male may have been displaying dominance rather than spawning behaviour. This fish is still too young to tell its sex.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Joe -appreciate the info. The male in the tank is now basically ignoring this one. So I'll have to wait and see if male or female!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Actually might be a male. Looks more like a Protomelas spilonatus type to me, but then could even be a hybrid.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Hard to tell what it is at this size. Not an Otopharynx. Maybe a Protomelas type, need to wait some until it grows up.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks all for your input! There is a slight resemblance to a Z-Rock female and also to the Protomelas spilonatus Mozambique although it appears that the Protomelas is somewhat thicker in the body. This one is 3.5-4'' now, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's NOT a Protomelas - way too big. If it turns out to be one of those then it will have to find a nice new home! Time will tell.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Er, why is it in the same tank as a Blue Ram?


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Good eye! This is an interesting tank. Not a good mix with 4 African, 1 Hap., whatever this one is and the 2 Rams. They have all been raised together (except for adding this one), not one ounce of aggression. Actually the Rams are the toughest and only with each other. There are tons of caves and plants to break the line of sight.
I know that not everyone agrees that this mix can work, and usually it doesn't from what I've read and learned from others. I watch these guys very closely and as they mature I may have to move someone (probably will be the Rams). For now they are small - largest about 5" and for the moment all is well.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I think it's a juvi male Protomelas Ornatus


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Er, why is it in the same tank as a Blue Ram?


Good eye indeed! I took me a minute to find the ram. Thanks for the challenge! :lol:


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------

